
Ask HN: Computational Thinking Outside Computer Science? - rosstex
I would like to hear more examples, case studies or readings to learn about how computational thinking applies to fields outside computer science and how it becomes a competitive advantage. Could anyone share some resources to exploring this topic further?
======
pizza
You could take a look at how veteran chefs divide up tasks in busy
restaurants, I guess, as a window into asynchronicity/parallelization.

------
rosstex
Also, if your goal is to apply computational thinking to decision making in
other fields, why not study operations research instead?

